# Help for a Record DML 24X



## pmitch53 (19 Jul 2015)

Hi i am new on here and i don't know if you can help me but i have just bought a Record DML 24X it is an old one 1996.I need a 4 prong drive center and a face plate for my lathe. I don't know what size to get that will fit in my lathe or were to get them from and dose any one know were i can download a PDF manual for it.
Thank you 
Pete


----------



## marcros (19 Jul 2015)

the drive centre will be 1MT size, so look for one that size.
the face plate will be 3/4" x 16TPI.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/woodturning- ... ccessories will be a starting point.

you may find a step centre to be better than a 4 prong centre- a bit more forgiving for a new turner (as I have found)


----------



## Harry 48 (19 Jul 2015)

Hi welcome to the forum your lathe has a one mores taper in the head and tail stock the thread size is 3/4 16 points per inch hope this helps


----------



## blackrodd (19 Jul 2015)

This may be later than you'rs,--
http://www.macgregorsupplies.co.uk/esto ... 004747.pdf
I'll have another look later if no one has an original manual.
HTH Regards Rodders


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Jul 2015)

Marcross meant steb centre.


----------



## pmitch53 (19 Jul 2015)

Thank you i will give that website a look and thanks for the sizes
that PDF int any good thanks anyway i relay needed the sizes for different things that is what i needed the manual for but you have given me them.

Thank you 
Pete


----------



## pmitch53 (19 Jul 2015)

can you tell me is this what i ask for on ebay 4 Prong Drive Centre 1MT size sorry i am a bit thick when it comes to computers


----------



## nev (19 Jul 2015)

http://www.recordpower.co.uk/category/3 ... ccessories

You will be looking for a 1 MT (Morse taper) drive , 2 prong or 4 prong. 2 prong is my preference as the face of the end of your timber does not need to be 90 degrees to the drive. If you have a 4 prong and the face is not 90 to the drive those extra two prong can prevent the drive from grabbing properly, on hardwoods anyway.
The live centres, Jacobs drill Chuck etc also 1MT go in the tail stock .
Any Chuck or faceplate for holding work on the headstock will thread on and has a 3/4 x 16 thread.


----------



## marcros (19 Jul 2015)

phil.p":33m2sn9w said:


> Marcross meant steb centre.



this damn autocorrect is driving me insane!


----------



## pmitch53 (19 Jul 2015)

Thank you all fore your help i think i have fond some on ebay. Just one more question can you bye new locking leavers to replace all the nuts and screws so i can move my tail stock and the tool rest a lot quicker 
Thank you
Pete


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Woodturning-L ... 1e81d1ebec


----------



## Deejay (20 Jul 2015)

Morning Pete

Try Axminster.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-locking-levers

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Jul 2015)

Axi are still on £1 delivery so it 's worth looking there for the drive as well.


----------



## YewTube (20 Jul 2015)

pmitch53":1ze58mbt said:


> Just one more question can you bye new locking leavers to replace all the nuts and screws so i can move my tail stock and the tool rest a lot quicker
> Thank you
> Pete



Try http://www.recordpower.co.uk/category/lathe-upgrades--other-products

Bill


----------



## blackrodd (20 Jul 2015)

After looking at those links, It would be cheaper to get someone to weld a bolt to the fixing nut as a handle
and neatly finish it off!
Regards Rodders


----------



## pmitch53 (20 Jul 2015)

Thanks for all the advice i have a friend that has a welder i might give that a go if not i might have to bye some.
thanks again
Pete


----------

